# fun 3-d shoot.



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

mark your calendars guys. come have fun and fling some arrows for a day.the 30 bucks includes 1 raffle ticket to win a axis deer hunt and each adult entry get 1 ticket.


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

Where is this at? Is it at the top of Parley's summit?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Boly said:


> Where is this at? Is it at the top of Parley's summit?


no it up in bountiful by the golf course up on the hill.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

*UWC 3D Fun Shoot*

Hey guys, this course has it all......the best part is that most of it is under a canopy of maple trees.......you will DEFINITELY be tested!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Do kids 16yrs old shoot for free? or just under 16.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

The UWC is also giving away a Lanai(Hawaii) Axis Deer hunt! Every paid entry receives a raffle ticket to be entered into the drawing for this hunt. What an AWESOME vacation, hanging out in paradise and being guided on a hunt!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Do kids 16yrs old shoot for free? or just under 16.


they have to pay.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Kids under 16 are free.......


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive wanted to shoot that area for quite awhile. Ive heard its awesome


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here are some of the targets I took pic of last night.So you guys have a idea what it looks like.
elk


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

deer


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

:grin:


----------

